# My new lil Project (Sucka Free!)



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Just picked up this lil Tiger thanks to Mike.. Good looking out Big Dog :biggrin: :biggrin: Being that I was born and raised in San Francisco I figured I'd do this one for the Sucka Free City! and for the 2010 Wold Series Champs!!! Here it is as of right now. Im gonna take it apart today and off to Haza Designs on Thursday for a lil frame mod  























































Also have a few other homies helpin me with parts for this bike Schwinn1966 and Skyed1 thank you guys for putting up with all my questions lol.. Im still a rookie in the bike game. 

Also picked theses up from the big homie Twist










Thanka Darrin :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I will post pics as I go and as I receive parts. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ur welcome bro as u seen when u came to my house i have lots of projects lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2010, 07:45 AM~19024354
> *ur welcome bro as u seen when u came to my house i have lots of projects lol
> *


ya I did: I have a few going on myself don't know what made me want to take on another lol.. but this one is for me. Im doing a few things to Riddler, Re-Doing that bike I picked up from R.O., Working on a 20" girls Heart theme bike for 1 of my daughters, doing a Sky King trike for my other daughter and last but not least my 66 lol.. I don't think I will ever finish any of them lmao!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 9 2010, 08:49 AM~19024376
> *ya I did: I have a few going on myself don't know what made me want to take on another lol.. but this one is for me. Im doing a few things to Riddler, Re-Doing that bike I picked up from R.O., Working on a 20" girls Heart theme bike for 1 of my daughters, doing a Sky King trike for my other daughter and last but not least my 66 lol.. I don't think I will ever finish any of them lmao!!
> *


lol i havent even started on my 61 ranchero


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2010, 07:51 AM~19024385
> *lol i havent even started on my 61 ranchero
> *



lol...

I was focused on my 66. I blame Gilly for getting me hook on these bikes lol.. they are to fuckin addicting :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Nov 9 2010, 08:24 AM~19024554
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.
> *



thanks bro.. I never got a pm back from you did you get my pm with your tracking number???


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 9 2010, 09:27 AM~19024566
> *thanks bro.. I never got a pm back from you did you get my pm with your tracking number???
> *


i did lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2010, 08:32 AM~19024596
> *i did lol
> *


lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

all taken apart :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

how did u take those cups off they were a bicth when i tried


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2010, 09:59 AM~19025236
> *how did u take those cups off they were a bicth when i tried
> *


easy lol. I used a big metal chisel and a hammer  didn't damage anything


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

both these frames are Haza Design bound!!!!!











we will see what comes back in a few weeks :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

so I heard the way you tell what year the lil tiger is, is by looking on the crank.. there isn't anything stamped on my crank is there anyway else to know? any help is appreciated.

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 9 2010, 11:26 AM~19025426
> *so I heard the way you tell what year the lil tiger is, is by looking on the crank.. there isn't anything stamped on my crank is there anyway else to know? any help is appreciated.
> 
> thanks :biggrin:
> *


i have the crank to that the one u got is a china a :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2010, 10:44 AM~19025537
> *i have the crank to that a china one  :biggrin:
> *


what china one?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 9 2010, 11:46 AM~19025546
> *what china one?
> *


crank


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2010, 10:48 AM~19025549
> *crank
> *


got ya


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

> Just picked up this lil Tiger thanks to Mike.. Good looking out Big Dog :biggrin: :biggrin: Being that I was born and raised in San Francisco I figured I'd do this one for the Sucka Free City! and for the 2010 Wold Series Champs!!! Here it is as of right now. Im gonna take it apart today and off to Haza Designs on Thursday for a lil frame mod
> 
> This looks nice as is.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> > Just picked up this lil Tiger thanks to Mike.. Good looking out Big Dog :biggrin: :biggrin: Being that I was born and raised in San Francisco I figured I'd do this one for the Sucka Free City! and for the 2010 Wold Series Champs!!! Here it is as of right now. Im gonna take it apart today and off to Haza Designs on Thursday for a lil frame mod
> >
> > This looks nice as is.
> 
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cant wait to start workin with you Rolly  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 9 2010, 03:16 PM~19027515
> *cant wait to start workin with you Rolly  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


me either :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 9 2010, 08:42 AM~19024340
> *Just picked up this lil Tiger thanks to Mike.. Good looking out Big Dog :biggrin:  :biggrin: Being that I was born and raised in San Francisco I figured I'd do this one for the Sucka Free City! and for the 2010 Wold Series Champs!!! Here it is as of right now. Im gonna take it apart today and off to Haza Designs on Thursday for a lil frame mod
> 
> 
> ...


See you tomorrow.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2010, 08:44 PM~19038901
> *See you tomorrow.
> *


yes sir, see you is a few hours :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup
























.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 11 2010, 08:54 AM~19042177
> *sup
> .
> *


what up Mike


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

just here chillin


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 11 2010, 09:01 AM~19042204
> *just here chillin
> *


good shit, I'm bout to get ready to go meet up with Raul :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 11 2010, 10:03 AM~19042228
> *good shit, I'm bout to get ready to go meet up with Raul :biggrin:
> *


cool


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2010, 08:44 PM~19038901
> *See you tomorrow.
> *


It was great meeting you today bro, I can't wait to see what we come up with.. I have some thinking to do lol :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cant wait to see it bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 11 2010, 12:26 PM~19043626
> *cant wait to see it bro
> *


thanks bro.. me either lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2010, 10:44 PM~19038901
> *See you tomorrow.
> *


a what you doing tomorrow


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

just got an nos full rear fender for the bike :biggrin: :biggrin: 










Thanks Anthony


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 11 2010, 01:23 PM~19043612
> *It was great meeting you today bro, I can't wait to see what we come up with.. I have some thinking to do lol :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 11 2010, 01:30 PM~19043659
> *a what you doing tomorrow
> *


I'm probably going to be out of town til Saturday. If you want to meet up, give me a call on Saturday.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 11 2010, 02:48 PM~19043761
> *just got an nos full rear fender for the bike  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ur welcome!
:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

got my baseball bat holder today :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

hoping to get some updates on the frame soon :biggrin:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 15 2010, 05:57 PM~19075899
> *got my baseball bat holder today  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam homie were do u get all these parts at i m looking for nos or re cromed part for a schwinn pixie if u got the hook ups let mi know :biggrin:  thanx


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Nov 16 2010, 10:57 PM~19089543
> *dam homie were do u get all these parts at i m looking for nos or re cromed part for a schwinn pixie if u got the hook ups let mi know  :biggrin:    thanx
> *


just talk to some of the homies on here bro. thats how Im getting all my stuff, they are all great guys.. Hit up schwinn1966 he is the man when it comes to schwinn parts :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 17 2010, 01:00 PM~19093426
> *
> *



what up Gilly???? whats good with you bro?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 16 2010, 04:30 PM~19084829
> *hoping to get some updates on the frame soon  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 17 2010, 08:40 PM~19097672
> *
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

HEY BRO DO YOU OR ANY ONE IN E.C HAVE ANY 10INCH CYLDS FROM A CAR NEED TWO CHEAP AND FAST 


ILL BE DOWN ON THE 2ND ILL HIT YOU UP TO COME BY

NICE BUILD CANT WAIT TO SEE SOME UPDATES


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Got my training wheels :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

took the rims apart today and shipped them out for some engraving :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 17 2010, 01:21 PM~19093132
> *just talk to some of the homies on here bro. thats how Im getting all my stuff, they are all great guys.. Hit up schwinn1966 he is the man when it comes to schwinn parts :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Engraved Bat for the Bat holder :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 29 2010, 08:52 PM~19195229
> *x2
> *


he ddnt reply my messege all he has is a chain gaurd :happysad:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

any updates i bet i know the answer


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 30 2010, 09:58 AM~19200542
> *any updates i bet i know the answer
> *


no lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

well maybe just 1 lol 

SF Giants pedals


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 30 2010, 07:38 PM~19205395
> *well maybe just 1 lol
> 
> SF Giants pedals
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: more to come :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yes sirrrrrrr :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 16 2010, 03:30 PM~19084829
> *hoping to get some updates on the frame soon  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 29 2010, 10:18 PM~19196483
> *Engraved Bat for the Bat holder :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 30 2010, 09:58 AM~19200542
> *any updates i bet i know the answer
> *


lol same answer for me too i bet!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

., MR.559 sup bro


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

since your using a full fender, you wanna sell me the other rear fender? i could use it on my project im starting on.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 3 2010, 02:58 PM~19230538
> *since your using a full fender, you wanna sell me the other rear fender? i could use it on my project im starting on.
> *


Sup Jerome, I will let you know bro. I might still need it :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 3 2010, 03:08 PM~19230585
> *Sup Jerome, I will let you know bro. I might still need it :biggrin:
> *



coo let me know  you still want to get rid of the classics? im interested still.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

damn still no updates to post  soon I hope


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

get on that shit


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Got a lil update  Layout for the engraving on the hubs, I should get a pics for the rims later today or tomorrow  








[/QUOTE]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cool later on tonight ill have a sketch for a fender brace to show you


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 10 2010, 12:42 PM~19293933
> *cool later on tonight ill have a sketch for a fender brace to show you
> *




nice


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> Got a lil update  Layout for the engraving on the hubs, I should get a pics for the rims later today or tomorrow


[/quote]
:wow: :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

fender braces


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

any frame updates


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 12 2010, 05:18 PM~19309988
> *any frame updates
> *


no not yet


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 30 2010, 07:38 PM~19205395
> *well maybe just 1 lol
> 
> SF Giants pedals
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cool :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

homeboy doing my engraving isnt playing. Im getting updates from him every couple days


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 15 2010, 09:57 PM~19339654
> *homeboy doing my engraving isnt playing. Im getting updates from him every couple days
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro. Who's your engraver??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 15 2010, 11:35 PM~19340648
> *Looks good bro. Who's your engraver??
> *



Homeboy named Bennie. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=512446


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 15 2010, 11:57 PM~19339654
> *homeboy doing my engraving isnt playing. Im getting updates from him every couple days
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: 
S W E E T !!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 16 2010, 08:06 AM~19342204
> *:wow:
> S W E E T !!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 13 2010, 08:53 PM~19319593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much did you pay for the engrving homie


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Dec 16 2010, 05:53 PM~19346847
> *how much did you  pay for the engrving homie
> *



alot


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 16 2010, 08:03 AM~19342187
> *Homeboy named Bennie.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=512446
> ...


O is he the guy from Oregon or Washingston??


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

looks good!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 13 2010, 08:53 PM~19319593
> *
> 
> 
> ...





niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 17 2010, 10:37 PM~19358356
> *niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *



thanks bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 18 2010, 04:56 PM~19362564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice... Are you going radical?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Dec 18 2010, 05:09 PM~19363025
> *Nice... Are you going radical?
> *



no Im going mild :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sissybar idea comin up in a bit


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 18 2010, 06:30 PM~19363206
> *no Im going mild :biggrin:
> *


So you are going to have the front tank only? I guess you will go head up my son if I go up north? My son's bike is Baby step's. If you need help let me know?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 18 2010, 06:56 PM~19362564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 18 2010, 09:02 PM~19364774
> *looking good
> *


thx bro


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 19 2010, 10:54 AM~19367510
> *
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :cool:
> ...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 19 2010, 01:57 PM~19367527
> *I think it's his belt but ya it doesn't really look right lol
> *


*I know its his belt :roflmao: but it's still funny!*
*Gotta be a white guy, way too small to be anything else* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 19 2010, 02:54 PM~19367510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah its the belt buckle lol but yeah ill reduce it lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 19 2010, 03:08 PM~19367585
> *I know its his belt  :roflmao: but it's still funny!
> Gotta be a white guy, way too small to be anything else  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hehehehehehehe


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

heres the PG version


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 19 2010, 02:37 PM~19367720
> *heres the PG version
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 
*looks good Jay*


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehehehee


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1+Dec 24 2010, 11:56 AM~19412176-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry Im late but same to you guys.. I havent really been on here as much!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 28 2010, 11:43 PM~19445070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow, wow, wow.

and it's 1, 2, 3 strikes your out, at the ol' ball game.





I think I'm becoming a fan of the Giants because of this build, lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

those rims are awsome with the engraving


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 28 2010, 09:43 PM~19445070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## travisty (Sep 11, 2010)

looks great man. what brand engraver do you use?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

a professional did it bro lol


----------



## travisty (Sep 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 31 2010, 02:06 PM~19468808
> *a professional did it bro lol
> *



ahh. that would explain the good turn out.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by travisty_@Dec 31 2010, 06:55 PM~19469623
> *ahh. that would explain the good turn out.
> *


yes


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by travisty_@Dec 31 2010, 12:57 PM~19468730
> *looks great man. what brand engraver do you use?
> *



lowrivi on here bro. He does good work with great prices......


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

My rims are done :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Can't wait to get my parts from Jay so I can send those off for engraving :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

those look great! :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 2 2011, 09:02 AM~19480834
> *those look great! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Teo2000 (Feb 7, 2010)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin: those bikes are killr there hella sick


----------



## Teo2000 (Feb 7, 2010)

THOSE ARE SICK JAY
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Trying to work on the frame today. Too much bullshit going on. :happysad:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2011, 10:02 AM~19547180
> *Trying to work on the frame today. Too much bullshit going on.  :happysad:
> *


understandable bro we all have shit going on.. just keep me updated  thx I am very easy to work with as long as there is communication


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 9 2011, 01:05 PM~19548053
> *understandable bro we all have shit going on.. just keep me updated  thx I am very easy to work with as long as there is communication
> *


  The engraving looks really good. I cant wait to see this all come together.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2011, 12:15 PM~19548121
> *  The engraving looks really good. I cant wait to see this all come together.
> *



thx bro.. in due time, in due time


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 31 2010, 06:15 PM~19470948
> *lowrivi on here bro. He does good work with great prices......
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

YO ROLO- This ones for you bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 9 2011, 08:53 PM~19552142
> *YO ROLO- This ones for you bro
> 
> 
> ...



good lookin out bro.. I bump this song in the ride all the time


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 10 2011, 12:47 AM~19552835
> *good lookin out bro.. I bump this song in the ride all the time
> *


 :biggrin: i was checkin it out on youtube, they got one for almost every team and city colors lol. they even got a pakistan version talking bout terrorists and shit.

I just hit up some of my soldiers that spit pretty nasty and told em to do a army version :0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 16 2011, 12:42 PM~19612487
> *ttt
> *


sup big Jay


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

not much finishing slowly on the sproket getting all the lettering right


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 16 2011, 01:23 PM~19612745
> *not much finishing slowly on the sproket getting all the lettering right
> *


good shit bro, I apperciate that :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## cdumi96 (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 28 2010, 10:43 PM~19445070
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cdumi96_@Jan 18 2011, 08:08 PM~19634960
> *nice
> *


thx bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 18 2011, 08:03 PM~19634903
> *TTT
> *


how are the updates coming along bro?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

mocked up one of the rims just to see what it looks like.. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 19 2011, 12:51 PM~19639710
> *how are the updates coming along bro?
> *


I will be working on it again after dinner. So I will have updates after that.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 19 2011, 12:19 PM~19639925
> *I will be working on it again after dinner. So I will have updates after that.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 19 2011, 01:00 PM~19639773
> *mocked up one of the rims just to see what it looks like..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 19 2011, 01:00 PM~19639773
> *mocked up one of the rims just to see what it looks like..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





nice gotta engrave the rims to my son's bike :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 20 2011, 12:33 PM~19649875
> *nice gotta engrave the rims to my son's bike  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

those rims are clean


----------



## strokedoutss (Dec 13, 2010)

would you like to sell your old wheels


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by strokedoutss_@Jan 24 2011, 02:51 PM~19684043
> *would you like to sell your old wheels
> *


witch ones i sold him the og one and china ones whit the bike


----------



## strokedoutss (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 24 2011, 03:54 PM~19684070
> *witch ones i sold him the og one and china ones whit the bike
> *


the ones it had on the first pic im just looking for some 12" wheels with alot of spokes and some white walls


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by strokedoutss_@Jan 25 2011, 06:19 AM~19691411
> *the ones it had on the first pic im just looking for some 12" wheels with alot of spokes and some white walls
> *



make me an offer bro. tires not for sale thou


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 25 2011, 05:58 PM~19696472
> *make me an offer bro. tires not for sale thou
> *



is it going to be ready for the Salinas show?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 25 2011, 11:14 PM~19700226
> *is it going to be ready for the Salinas show?
> *



I dont think so   but I hope so :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 26 2011, 08:29 AM~19701721
> *I dont think so     but I hope so :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 28 2010, 08:43 PM~19445070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man thats hella clean! those letters came out good for being so small!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 12 2010, 04:31 PM~19309610
> *fender braces
> 
> 
> ...


*you should double stack the lettering from the giants logo over the ball on the fender braces, it would curve with your fenders?!
:dunno: *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 4 2011, 08:53 PM~19790240
> *you should double stack the lettering from the giants logo over the ball on the fender braces, it would curve with your fenders?!
> :dunno:
> 
> ...



to fit on the ball it would have to be microscopic almost lol these are for a 12" so thay r tiny


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 4 2011, 04:58 PM~19790277
> *to fit on the ball it would have to be microscopic almost lol these are for a 12" so thay r tiny
> *


it would be like a pendant for a necklace huh?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ya at best its pretty small, so the laser might just burn the letters instead of cutting them nicely thats why i didnt propose it to him


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 4 2011, 05:03 PM~19790318
> *ya at best its pretty small, so the laser might just burn the letters instead of cutting them nicely thats why i didnt propose it to him
> *


that sucks but it would look good tho!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i agree


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 4 2011, 08:03 PM~19790318
> *ya at best its pretty small, so the laser might just burn the letters instead of cutting them nicely thats why i didnt propose it to him
> *


*still it could be done *


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 4 2011, 07:13 PM~19790384
> *still it could be done
> *


*the man does know what he is talkin about.. anything can be done by the right person.. :biggrin:*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 4 2011, 05:13 PM~19790384
> *still it could be done
> *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 4 2011, 04:48 PM~19790202
> *man thats hella clean! those letters came out good for being so small!
> *


thanks bro. I am very happy with homeboys work. gonna get more stuff done as soon as I get parts from Jay!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

any word on the frame


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 15 2011, 07:44 AM~19874596
> *any word on the frame
> *


was supposed to get updates this past sat but haven't heard anything yet.. Im sure he is workin on it when he can..


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sprokets almost done cadding, just gonna make a few adjustments and finish tracing some more lettering


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 15 2011, 09:25 AM~19875247
> *sprokets almost done cadding, just gonna make a few adjustments and finish tracing some more lettering
> *



I never got anything on the forks bro. how are those coming along???


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Feb 15 2011, 01:53 PM~19875409
> *I never got anything on the forks bro. how are those coming along???
> *


i wanna get the sproket right first, so maybe thius week they will both be finished cadding


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

any progress?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 13 2011, 09:53 PM~20085539
> *any progress?
> *




Na bro still don't got my frame. Gettin ready to give up on this project I'm getting close to loosing interest in it since things are taking so long. Been 5 months waiting. Can't rush perfection.(I know, I know,) just taking a lot longer than I expected... Soon I hope.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Mar 14 2011, 03:02 PM~20089491
> *Na bro still don't got my frame. Gettin ready to give up on this project I'm getting close to loosing interest in it since things are taking so long. Been 5 months waiting. Can't rush perfection.(I know, I know,) just taking a lot longer than I expected... Soon I hope.
> *


im sorry to here that bro


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Mar 14 2011, 03:02 PM~20089491
> *Na bro still don't got my frame. Gettin ready to give up on this project I'm getting close to loosing interest in it since things are taking so long. Been 5 months waiting. Can't rush perfection.(I know, I know,) just taking a lot longer than I expected... Soon I hope.
> *






that sucks


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 15 2011, 10:40 PM~20103112
> *that sucks
> *


x2


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:0


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Apr 7 2011, 09:40 AM~20282206
> *:0
> *


sup bro how u been


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 7 2011, 08:43 AM~20282236
> *sup bro how u been
> *


good and you?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ill have some news for you r4eal soon bro, i have been moving my offices and appartment since thursday so i have been way to tired to tackle anything but food and sleep for a week now. working on finishing up the cad on the forks - stylized lettering of the San Francisco lettering logo and a few tweaks on the sproket


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 28 2011, 07:29 AM~20438943
> *ill have some news for you r4eal soon bro, i have been moving my offices and appartment since thursday so i have been way to tired to tackle anything but food and sleep for a week now. working on finishing up the cad on the forks - stylized lettering of the San Francisco lettering logo and a few tweaks on the sproket
> *


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

any frame news rolo?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 28 2011, 07:11 PM~20443812
> *any frame news rolo?
> *


nope


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Apr 27 2011, 09:32 AM~20431596
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

is anyone gonna give me updates soon?????????????????


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@May 11 2011, 12:34 PM~20530480
> *is anyone gonna give me updates soon?????????????????
> *


should call him


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@May 11 2011, 11:34 AM~20530480
> *is anyone gonna give me updates soon?????????????????
> *


pm sent


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 16 2011, 09:08 PM~20568213
> *pm sent
> *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*A real Big thanks to Marcus/tein for taking over the frame project for me I really appreciate it fellas.. You guys are getting down!!! *


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 20 2011, 07:05 AM~20592423
> *
> *


sup Mike? did you see the pics I put up yesterday on Facebook?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@May 20 2011, 08:07 AM~20592434
> *sup Mike? did you see the pics I put up yesterday on Facebook?
> *


no ima go look


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 20 2011, 07:08 AM~20592441
> *no ima go look
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice sorry u had to wait


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 20 2011, 07:12 AM~20592474
> *nice sorry u had to wait
> *


thx. but at least it back on track :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

got a little more update for you.. im cleaning up a few things right now, its just about done. ill send a couple more pics in a few.. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 20 2011, 01:30 PM~20594459
> *got a little more update for you.. im cleaning up a few things right now, its just about done. ill send a couple more pics in a few..  :biggrin:
> *



Cool thx brudda :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

*all fab was done by my brother 96tein, this was a different animal then im used to doing cause this thing has to look like it came from the factory!*


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@May 25 2011, 05:41 PM~20628811
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wow:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 25 2011, 05:37 PM~20628770
> *all fab was done by my brother 96tein, this was a different animal then im used to doing cause this thing has to look like it came from the factory!
> *


Thx so much to you and your brother I really appreciate you guys taking care of this for me. You guys rocked it out. Exactly what I was looking for. See you guys Sunday.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

frame is looking good


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 26 2011, 07:21 PM~20636963
> *frame is looking good
> *



ya it is they got down... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 25 2011, 06:37 PM~20628770
> *all fab was done by my brother 96tein, this was a different animal then im used to doing cause this thing has to look like it came from the factory!
> *


danggg sick work!!


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

:x: damn sick ass frame


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@May 25 2011, 10:13 PM~20630283
> *Thx so much to you and your brother I really appreciate you guys taking care of this for me. You guys rocked it out. Exactly what I was looking for. See you guys Sunday.
> *


glad we could help out, cant wait to see it done an put together..


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 25 2011, 08:37 PM~20628770
> *all fab was done by my brother 96tein, this was a different animal then im used to doing cause this thing has to look like it came from the factory!
> *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 27 2011, 04:12 PM~20643012
> *glad we could help out, cant wait to see  it done an put together..
> *


see you tomorrow at the show homie!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Mock up of Sucka Free.. Again a real big Thanks to Marcos and Kevin for the bad ass work on the frame.. Im still waiting on parts fron Skyed1 and looking for some OG Schwinn parts and lil odds and ends.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Mock up of Sucka Free.. Again a real big Thanks to Marcos and Kevin for the bad ass work on the frame.. Im still waiting on parts fron Skyed1 and looking for some OG Schwinn parts and lil odds and ends.


looking sic bro they did do a nice job


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> looking sic bro they did do a nice job


thanks bro.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Im looking for og Pixie crank, og schwinn goose neck, og lil tiger seat ( the one that uses a seat post and clamp ) og seat post, og schwinn steer tube thats all I can think of at the moment if anyone has any of these parts for sale or trade please hit me up. parts dont have to look good as they will all get engraved and plated but please no bent or broken junk


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i got a crank for you bro facebook me later we can trade something if you like or you can buy it


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> i got a crank for you bro facebook me later we can trade something if you like or you can buy it



send me a pic! how much you want for it?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Im looking for og Pixie crank, og schwinn goose neck, og lil tiger seat ( the one that uses a seat post and clamp ) og seat post, og schwinn steer tube thats all I can think of at the moment if anyone has any of these parts for sale or trade please hit me up. parts dont have to look good as they will all get engraved and plated but please no bent or broken junk


i still have the crank that went to it


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> i still have the crank that went to it



ya i know but I want one that looks like a Stingray crank


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

some of the lil tigers had the stingray look some didnt ill send you pic when i get home


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> ya i know but I want one that looks like a Stingray crank


thats the one i have the sting ray kind tigers came whit 2 kinds the round one and the squre kind


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> thats the one i have the sting ray kind tigers came whit 2 kinds the round one and the squre kind


Ohhh cool. Pm me the price and paypal info and a pic if you can.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Ohhh cool. Pm me the price and paypal info and a pic if you can.


send me ur number on face book but see wat lesstime has first he has more time to shipp then i do lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> send me ur number on face book but see wat lesstime has first he has more time to shipp then i do lol



Lol aiight I will send it to you on fb.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Im looking for og Pixie crank, og schwinn goose neck, og lil tiger seat ( the one that uses a seat post and clamp ) og seat post, og schwinn steer tube thats all I can think of at the moment if anyone has any of these parts for sale or trade please hit me up. parts dont have to look good as they will all get engraved and plated but please no bent or broken junk <img src="/forums/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" smilieid="1" class="inlineimg" />


<br />
<br />
i got a goose neck


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> <br />
> <br />
> i got a goose neck



quanto homie?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> quanto homie?


<br />
<br />
he is askin $25. shipped


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

looks like this may be going off to Wet N Wild customs for some color


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> looks like this may be going off to Wet N Wild customs for some color <img src="/forums/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" smilieid="3" class="inlineimg" />


<br />
<br />
nice, cant wait to see it painted....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> <br />
> <br />
> nice, cant wait to see it painted....



gotta fix the chain guard issue first.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

great choice!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> looks like this may be going off to Wet N Wild customs for some color


*







great choice! *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hoping to get the parts soon so I can get back on track with this!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

feels like this project will never get done... waiting on parts from Skyed1!!!!! I dont want to proceed till I know Im getting my parts.. almost ready to part this bitch out!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Are u gonna bust it out in woodland


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Are u gonna bust it out in woodland


ya maybe next year!! this build is frustrating me. Im still waiting on parts from Skyed1 almost a year and still nothing!!!! gonna get the frame out to Allen at Wet-N-Wild Customs soon


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I feel u bro thats y i try not to do bizz out of nor cal to meny problems in the past allens paint jobs are tight if i had the bread i would take my frame to him


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> feels like this project will never get done... waiting on parts from Skyed1!!!!! I dont want to proceed till I know Im getting my parts.. almost ready to part this bitch out!!


damn that sucks bro ....let me know if u gunna part out lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

orangecrush719 said:


> damn that sucks bro ....let me know if u gunna part out lol


lol... I was just bitching not gonna part out lol. just frustrated


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> lol... I was just bitching not gonna part out lol. just frustrated


lol i do that shit all the time to haha


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> ya maybe next year!! this build is frustrating me. Im still waiting on parts from Skyed1 almost a year and still nothing!!!! gonna get the frame out to Allen at Wet-N-Wild Customs soon


 Wow!!! I just stumbled across this topic and this little bike is going to be sick. Well I'm ready, just waiting on you, LOL. Just remember like you said earlier, you can't rush perfection


CE 707 said:


> I feel u bro thats y i try not to do bizz out of nor cal to meny problems in the past allens paint jobs are tight if i had the bread i would take my frame to him


Thank you, I really appreciate the nice comments. All I can say is I always try my best Thanks again


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> Wow!!! I just stumbled across this topic and this little bike is going to be sick. Well I'm ready, just waiting on you, LOL. Just remember like you said earlier, you can't rush perfectionThank you, I really appreciate the nice comments. All I can say is I always try my best Thanks again


i know it is im not rushing it at all just wish I could get some communication from Skyed1.. this will be on its way to you soon just gotta finish up Riddler Resurrected first


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

That really sucks that you can't get ahold of him. It looks like he was going to put out some good parts for you. Well I think your right one project at a time and you have too many, LOL Well when your ready just let me know what you want me to do.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> That really sucks that you can't get ahold of him. It looks like he was going to put out some good parts for you. Well I think your right one project at a time and you have too many, LOL Well when your ready just let me know what you want me to do.


lol can never have enough projects.. the frame will be on its way to you shortly..


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

wet-n-wild said:


> That really sucks that you can't get ahold of him. It looks like he was going to put out some good parts for you. Well I think your right one project at a time and you have too many, LOL Well when your ready just let me know what you want me to do.


 What's up USO how u been? I'm lookin forward to seeing this tiger done Rolo hope u get ur parts soon.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> lol can never have enough projects.. the frame will be on its way to you shortly..


 Just let me know


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> What's up USO how u been? I'm lookin forward to seeing this tiger done Rolo hope u get ur parts soon.


thx bro.. I will have it ready for next year for sure. either way with or with out the parts from skyed1.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

How are those parts coming along?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> How are those parts coming along?


I have no idea but you will have the frame in Vegas


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Dunno about the parts, but the frame is currently sitting in vegas aaiting to be handed over for paint..... Got that chain guard takin care of, see you here rolo


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Dunno about the parts, but the frame is currently sitting in vegas aaiting to be handed over for paint..... Got that chain guard takin care of, see you here rolo


Bout to leave right now Kev.. see you soon bro.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> I have no idea but you will have the frame in Vegas


 I'm ready


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I got 195 miles to go.....


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> I got 195 miles to go.....


 I still have 6hrs till I leave and about 256 miles ahead of me


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> I still have 6hrs till I leave and about 256 miles ahead of me


You will get here soon enough... I'm sitting in line waiting to move in.. board as Hell lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

word we are headin to the car to load up an head to the line now.. See you there g


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> word we are headin to the car to load up an head to the line now.. See you there g


Good luck bro its fucking nuts over here been in line for over an hour and haven't moved...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Ay whats up with the 12inch frame


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Lil Spanks said:


> Ay whats up with the 12inch frame


I got it bro I will bring it in the show tomorrow.. uffin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

bike is coming out sick! nice project good luck with bike and parts. hope to see it finished soon


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

fork design is finished pending approval, bridge theme with double stacked SAN and fransisco lettering


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

PICS???


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

not yet finishing up the cad, preview tomorrow


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

syked1 said:


> not yet finishing up the cad, preview tomorrow


 Can't wait


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

wet-n-wild said:


> Can't wait


me too!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

me 3!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

gonna have to staple the bloody USB key to my body tomorrow before i leave for work, i forgot to bring it in to show you it


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

syked1 said:


> gonna have to staple the bloody USB key to my body tomorrow before i leave for work, i forgot to bring it in to show you it



Damn I got all excited when I saw you posted in here....


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Damn I got all excited when I saw you posted in here....


 Chit me too


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

kajumbo said:


> Chit me too


lol


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

NICE BIKE REALLY LIKE THE THEME


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> NICE BIKE REALLY LIKE THE THEME


thx bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

fork idea


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

syked1 said:


> fork idea


very nice bro but lets move the SAN next to Francisco and just make the lettering smaller I dont really like the SAN at the top of the bridge.. other than that its bad ass!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> very nice bro but lets move the SAN next to Francisco and just make the lettering smaller I dont really like the SAN at the top of the bridge.. other than that its bad ass!


I THINK I WOULD AVE TO AGREE, JUST MAKE THE SAN SMALL ABOVE THE FRANCISCO. LOOKS BAD ASS:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok i could try that.. ill mess with it tomorrow. i made a mock up here in plastic and it looks sweet


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

syked1 said:


> ok i could try that.. ill mess with it tomorrow. i made a mock up here in plastic and it looks sweet


ya bro I really like it!


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

It would look sick with the san in front of frisco smaller letters. In between both pillars


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

kajumbo said:


> It would look sick with the san in front of frisco smaller letters. In between both pillars


 That would also look nice


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

I think this is the bet way to do it, SAN and Francisco as 1 solid piece. 

now you have 2 choices: 
1) lettering as a single soild piece double stack & bridge as another plate
2) all as one unit, where lettering is overlapping the bridge the bridge parts will dis-appear, making only one soild piece per fork side


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

syked1 said:


> I think this is the bet way to do it, SAN and Francisco as 1 solid piece. now you have 2 choices: 1) lettering as a single soild piece double stack & bridge as another plate2) all as one unit, where lettering is overlapping the bridge the bridge parts will dis-appear, making only one soild piece per fork side


Looks great.. I want it double stacked..


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok perfect


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ill re-draw the cad and get it all finished, i can start to cut these all in 2 weeks


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

here sum shit i did for you bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

kajumbo said:


> here sum shit i did for you bro


That looks real good to brudda.. Thx.Where were you guys in Vegas?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

E.C. ROLO said:


> That looks real good to brudda.. Thx.Where were you guys in Vegas?


 Couldn't make it. My lady wrecked her whip morning of woodland show. So its in the shop. Gettin new candy n 2tone paint.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Plus PLASTIC XPLOSIVE ain't ready yet bout to goto paint next week. Didn't want to take jus MR. FLAMBOYANT


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Looks great.. I want it double stacked..


:thumbsup:THAT WILL LOOK GOOD, BE SURE TO 2 TONE IT



kajumbo said:


> here sum shit i did for you bro


THAT LOOKS GOOD TOO


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> :thumbsup:THAT WILL LOOK GOOD, BE SURE TO 2 TONE ITTHAT LOOKS GOOD TOO


2 tone and engraved... You know it...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cant wait to see the paint job


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> cant wait to see the paint job


me either


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

You goin to fresno on the 23rd


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

No I'm done for this season.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

We tryin to to in 1 last show since I missed last 2


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> No I'm done for this season.


 What??!!! You better make it to LA for the Traffic show


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

syked1 said:


> ok perfect





syked1 said:


> ill re-draw the cad and get it all finished, i can start to cut these all in 2 weeks


Ya Jay, last I talked to you was almost 2 months ago on 10-14


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Ya Jay, last I talked to you was almost 2 months ago on 10-14


let me know if you need anything on this one man


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> let me know if you need anything on this one man


Danny just get it done for him already... This bike needs to bee done already...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> let me know if you need anything on this one man


Any news on parts for Riddler?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Any news on parts for Riddler?


nothing digital yet. got some pencil sketches, but theyre in my office at work. i had some thoughts on how this process should work out, just need to run it by my associate on this project. give me a call sometime, i'll throw some ideas at you. im usually off of work by 3 pm your time


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> nothing digital yet. got some pencil sketches, but theyre in my office at work. i had some thoughts on how this process should work out, just need to run it by my associate on this project. give me a call sometime, i'll throw some ideas at you. im usually off of work by 3 pm your time


Lol and that's the time i go into work... I work swing shift.. I will hit you though...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> nothing digital yet. got some pencil sketches, but theyre in my office at work. i had some thoughts on how this process should work out, just need to run it by my associate on this project. give me a call sometime, i'll throw some ideas at you. im usually off of work by 3 pm your time


any news on the fender braces


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cads are done. sending to cutter today, will have news in a week or so


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

who dose ur cutting


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

How is paint commin along on this..... We gonna be ready for the new season.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

who me? a local company does it for me


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i should have all the parts in hand monday, files are at the cutters so stuff is getting cut in the next couple days


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

96tein said:


> How is paint commin along on this..... We gonna be ready for the new season.


We are on hold right now, I'm waiting for the word to get started on it. We are in no big rush


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> We are on hold right now, I'm waiting for the word to get started on it. We are in no big rush


Yup its on hold for a bit had some family things come up.. but should be back on track very soon.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Yup its on hold for a bit had some family things come up.. but should be back on track very soon.


Oh no is everything ok with the fams.? I know it will be gettin done soon, I just cant wait for the unviel =) people are gonna trip out.... An from the sounds of it parts are finaly gettin cut... It wont be long...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Yup its on hold for a bit had some family things come up.. but should be back on track very soon.


sucks to hear about that bro, i got word that the parts are gonna be cut wednesday, the cutter had a back log of stuff to finish. Pics very soon.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Oh no is everything ok with the fams.? I know it will be gettin done soon, I just cant wait for the unviel =) people are gonna trip out.... An from the sounds of it parts are finaly gettin cut... It wont be long...


ya everything is ok now bro thx for asking.. Sucka Free will be ready for 2012 season no doubt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

syked1 said:


> sucks to hear about that bro, i got word that the parts are gonna be cut wednesday, the cutter had a back log of stuff to finish. Pics very soon.


ok coo I cant wait...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

syked1 said:


> sucks to hear about that bro, i got word that the parts are gonna be cut wednesday, the cutter had a back log of stuff to finish. Pics very soon.




whats the word???


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Yup its on hold for a bit had some family things come up.. but should be back on track very soon.


Take your time buddy


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

So did those parts get cut yet....? LoL


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> So did those parts get cut yet....? LoL


Who knows....lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yes its finally cut, and im waiting for the pallet of stuff to get trucked to me, shits about 5 hours drive away.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i got everything by courrier today, i can ship them down to you next week when the courriers re-open. send me yr address info homie


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

syked1 said:


> i got everything by courrier today, i can ship them down to you next week when the courriers re-open. send me yr address info homie


Where's the pictures at? I will pm you my addy.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

PICS


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPEN, ITS THE RULE OF TRUTH ON LIL..........


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

syked1 said:


> i got everything by courrier today, i can ship them down to you next week when the courriers re-open. send me yr address info homie



:dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sup bro how you been


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> sup bro how you been


I been ok bro and you? Ive had a few family issues going on that why I havent really been on here but it looks like most of the drama is starting to settle.. how was you x-mas bro?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> :wave:



sup bro hows everything??


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> I been ok bro and you? Ive had a few family issues going on that why I havent really been on here but it looks like most of the drama is starting to settle.. how was you x-mas bro?


thats the story of my life i know how that goes bro we just gotta take it one day at a time xmas was cool you know one you got kids an older it all about the kids an eat all the cookies an play the santa roll lol how was yours bro ?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

it was coo bro. Did the same as you...


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Wats up ROLO hope eveything is gud ur way. Did u get them pics of the parts yet?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

E.C. ROLO said:


> sup bro hows everything??


Going great, Got myself a new project to work on while i wait on my parts for DH. And trying to wire up the kicker speakers on the conti kit for the mesa show.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> it was coo bro. Did the same as you...


nice


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

kajumbo said:


> Wats up ROLO hope eveything is gud ur way. Did u get them pics of the parts yet?


na no pics bro.....


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sup rolo


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

pics comin in a bit, back at the office today after a week off. Courrier re-opens tomorrow, ill have them wrapped up tonight


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i may have to -redo the sproket, the metal version the G on the small giants got melted a bit


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

pics of the cut parts


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The pedals look cool.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Lookin sick ROLO nut needs to be A's tho. J/k


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Looks good bro... I see what your talking about on the sprocket.. where are the threads on the pedals?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

looking good


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

MR.559 said:


> looking good


Gilly whats up loko? how you been?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looking good rolo


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> looking good rolo


thx Mike... how you been brudda?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> thx Mike... how you been brudda?


been good bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i havent done the threads yet i have to find some, unless you want to do it locally? i think ill redo the sproket with another big G like opposite the melted Giants as well


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

syked1 said:


> i havent done the threads yet i have to find some, unless you want to do it locally? i think ill redo the sproket with another big G like opposite the melted Giants as well


have these been sent out?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

syked1 said:


> i havent done the threads yet i have to find some, unless you want to do it locally? i think ill redo the sproket with another big G like opposite the melted Giants as well


I thought you were going to do the threads?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah i can do them threadss, i just have to find the reverse thread stock locally(my reg supplier ran out), and no i have them here, i want to source the threads first and get them all TIG welded up. If you want i can send the rest of the stuff tomorrow, and when i finish the pedals and sproket re-cut ill send them ff.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey bro i have been scouring the whole eastern sid eof north america to get some left hand threaded rod to make the pedals, and im getting it from indiana on friday. on the weekend ill have my guy TIG weld them up and monday or tuesday ill have pics of the finished pedals. Sorry for the delay, as i said last time its been a bitch to get that specific thread size in the reverse thread


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

syked1 said:


> Hey bro i have been scouring the whole eastern sid eof north america to get some left hand threaded rod to make the pedals, and im getting it from indiana on friday. on the weekend ill have my guy TIG weld them up and monday or tuesday ill have pics of the finished pedals. Sorry for the delay, as i said last time its been a bitch to get that specific thread size in the reverse thread


next time het some old junky pedal and cut the treads off and tig them on save time and money just a idea????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> next time het some old junky pedal and cut the treads off and tig them on save time and money just a idea????


X2. That's what I would have done.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

its all good i found a place that can get it within a week, so im getting a nice length so ill have left overs


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

syked1 said:


> its all good i found a place that can get it within a week, so im getting a nice length so ill have left overs


 so level with me bro what is the time frame of having all the parts done and on my door step?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

lesstime said:


> next time het some old junky pedal and cut the treads off and tig them on save time and money just a idea????


yeah thats what i did with my FS pedals


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

threaded rod is all in from the indiana USA, both directions and had the zinc stripped off at the platers last night. This weekend im going to get it to my TIG welder and next week im going to have the new sproket cut. if i get the new sproket end of next week ill ship them asap. if you really want i can ship whats ready and send the rest when fab is done either way bro.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

my new cell # if you need anything ill pm u it


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

syked1 said:


> threaded rod is all in from the indiana USA, both directions and had the zinc stripped off at the platers last night. This weekend im going to get it to my TIG welder and next week im going to have the new sproket cut. if i get the new sproket end of next week ill ship them asap. if you really want i can ship whats ready and send the rest when fab is done either way bro.


cool.. no need for double shipping just ship when everything is ready thx


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

pedals are welded up bro


































just waiting on the sproket to be re-cut next week


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

syked1 said:


> pedals are welded up bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man they need some metal work now huh?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

what you mean? the threads are inbedded into the pedal, and then welded on top. Yes the surface needs to be built up a touch to make them flat again, but that will be taken care of. New sproket is also being cut this week, or into tuesday because of the foot of snow we got today, not much is open today


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

E.C. ROLO said:


> man they need some metal work now huh?


One of us out here can smooth that out for you homie.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> One of us out here can smooth that out for you homie.


I know good looking out Raul... you going to Salinas????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not sure yet. I want to.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Not sure yet. I want to.


hit me up if you do bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

new version of the sproket should be landing any day


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

syked1 said:


> new version of the sproket should be landing any day


:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

got the new sproket last night. so everything is here. im sending you one of the old sprokets too just for fun. so sissybar, forks, double stacked lettering for forks, 1 pair of fender braces, 2 pedals with threads, and new sproket and 1 old sproket. Ill prepare the box and let you know what the shipping cost is. would you like any plastic engraved like a sign or something. goto encore plastic and look at the lasercore line. I can make you a sign or something if you'd like for free. I work in a wholesaler for sign engraving material and have rotary and laser engravers for the industry.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

syked1 said:


> got the new sproket last night. so everything is here. im sending you one of the old sprokets too just for fun. so sissybar, forks, double stacked lettering for forks, 1 pair of fender braces, 2 pedals with threads, and new sproket and 1 old sproket. Ill prepare the box and let you know what the shipping cost is. would you like any plastic engraved like a sign or something. goto encore plastic and look at the lasercore line. I can make you a sign or something if you'd like for free. I work in a wholesaler for sign engraving material and have rotary and laser engravers for the industry.


cool but Im sure you can cover the shipping cost since I been waiting almost 2 years now


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

well i guess, but normally no, because i dont make a ton of money on these parts. For you ill do it and eat it


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

stuffs goin out today


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey bro did you get that box last night?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

whats up bro, did u get yr stuff?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

syked1 said:


> whats up bro, did u get yr stuff?


My bad bro. Yes I did I havent been on here much. Thx man.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

so rolo, does this mean it might bust out for woodland now


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> so rolo, does this mean it might bust out for woodland now


Hahaha not a chance... Maybe next season


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

my pleasure bro


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Hahaha not a chance... Maybe next season


well if you ever decide to say Ef this project you know who to hit up about the frame first  jk hurry up an bust it out already lol you going to socios though with the other bike?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> well if you ever decide to say Ef this project you know who to hit up about the frame first  jk hurry up an bust it out already lol you going to socios though with the other bike?


Hahaha... Im just taking my time with it. It will be done sooner than later... Na bro no bike at Socios this year.. Taking my car only.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

WERE IT AT BROTHA.......JK...JUST THOUGHT I'D BUMP IT..I'M DOING A FRESNO GRiZZLIES BIKE AAA MINOR LEAGUE OF THE GIANTS...!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> WERE IT AT BROTHA.......JK...JUST THOUGHT I'D BUMP IT..I'M DOING A FRESNO GRiZZLIES BIKE AAA MINOR LEAGUE OF THE GIANTS...!!!


No shit... that will be bad ass bro... I talked to Allen the other day we are still going to get it done. He is really busy right now. And I had a few b.s. issues going on but back on track now.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Mock up....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

loookin sick bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> loookin sick bro



Its gettin there bro. Thx


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Sweet!!


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

damn that looks like shit. you should just hook me up with that ugly frame... lol just fucking wit ya bro. unless you gonna do it.. bike is gonna be baddass. u


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

kajumbo said:


> damn that looks like shit. you should just hook me up with that ugly frame... lol just fucking wit ya bro. unless you gonna do it.. bike is gonna be baddass. u



Yiu should of seen how many people wanted this peice of shit frame in Vegas lol....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I need a lil tiger crank. And a few other lil things...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


>


How much you want for that arresting wheel I know storm was missing something lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

so u kept storms sterring wheel


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Yiu should of seen how many people wanted this peice of shit frame in Vegas lol....


I bet its a sick ass frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Can't wait to see it done bro.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> How much you want for that arresting wheel I know storm was missing something lol


It was broke in half i had to have it fixed. You can have it if you want. It needs to be replated.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

so m.a sucker free and a brothers love will bust out next year


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Got more time in that frame then my own... The mock up is lookin bad ass. Can not wait for it to be finished... Like you said when raul is done with Massive we will have to set all the 12" bikes up in a row...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> so m.a sucker free and a brothers love will bust out next year


Can not wait, its gonna be saaaa wheat


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> so m.a sucker free and a brothers love will bust out next year


yes sir....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

96tein said:


> Got more time in that frame then my own... The mock up is lookin bad ass. Can not wait for it to be finished... Like you said when raul is done with Massive we will have to set all the 12" bikes up in a row...


And 5150


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> And 5150


All of the builds... Everyone


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Need to get new pedals made.. the ones i got are way to fucking big....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

So how much you want for the steering wheel


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You know what might look better? What if you get another set of forks cut and use them as the sissybar. That way you can use It for a continental kit. It looks like the guy catching the ball is getting lost with everything back there.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> So how much you want for the steering wheel


You can have it bro. It belongs to storm. I just had it fixed it was broke in half. You just need to replate it..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Not into conti kits. But yes I agree he is getting lost lol...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> You know what might look better? What if you get another set of forks cut and use them as the sissybar. That way you can use It for a continental kit. It looks like the guy catching the ball is getting lost with everything back there.


Yeah I see what you are sayin... Maybe get the sissy bars cut smaller an use for fender braces even....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What other parts you need? I got a Schwinn steering tube and the crank.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I need those bro. And that frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hit me up when your ready.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I need a custom crown too...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Paint, engraving and plating and Sucka Free is ready for the shows...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What color you going to paint it?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> You can have it bro. It belongs to storm. I just had it fixed it was broke in half. You just need to replate it..


You sure bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> You sure bro


take it lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> You sure bro


ya bro I didnt keep it on purpose I never had it on Storm even when I had it. The steering wheel was broke already when I got the bike from John.. So I just had it welded back together no biggie. If you want it you can have it if not it goes on Sucka Free lol....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> What color you going to paint it?


idk yet lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> ya bro I didnt keep it on purpose I never had it on Storm even when I had it. The steering wheel was broke already when I got the bike from John.. So I just had it welded back together no biggie. If you want it you can have it if not it goes on Sucka Free lol....


Go ahead a use it for suckas free if for some reason it don't flow or u don't like it ill get it off you


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

E.C. ROLO said:


> idk yet lol


What about a nice *** purple? That might look good on there?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

are a gay green maybe a **** blue


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I was thinking pussy pink lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Go ahead a use it for suckas free if for some reason it don't flow or u don't like it ill get it off you


you can have it brother. it doesnt match Sucka Free.... I will have one made


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

E.C. ROLO said:


> I was thinking pussy pink lol


Paint it that color and call it don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Paint it that color and call it don't ask, don't tell.



hahahahahaah


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> you can have it brother. it doesnt match Sucka Free.... I will have one made


That's a bad lil pump you got for it


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> That's a bad lil pump you got for it


I got 2 of them. no functioning but what ever lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I want to make a run to the junkyard an grab a few pumps


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> I want to make a run to the junkyard an grab a few pumps


That's a good idea...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> I got 2 of them. no functioning but what ever lol


Ah so you did swoop those up in vegas...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Ah so you did swoop those up in vegas...


Yes sir...


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


>


Looking good, but it will look better with some color on it


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> Looking good, but it will look better with some color on it


Yes sir it will..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*GO GIANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

just about to post that lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> just about to post that lol


lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

my house went crazy what was it nine and zero


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> my house went crazy what was it nine and zero


now lets just hope they can hold it together...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

they should be able to they did last time


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> they should be able to they did last time


dont jinks um bro lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i hope an earthquake happens right in the middle of there next game hope pack bell can sink in the water :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> i hope an earthquake happens right in the middle of there next game hope pack bell can sink in the water :roflmao:



hahaha hater lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

LETS GO GIANTS.. LETS GO!!!!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

like they say they make it this far then blow it at the end


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> like they say they make it this far then blow it at the end



Lol.... win or lose I'm an SF 'G' 4life!!!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Good luck to giants


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Lol.... win or lose I'm an SF 'G' 4life!!!!!!


now thats a true fan


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hahaha


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

run superman dive and your OUT lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

4-0 Giants.... ya boi


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

game one down


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> game one down


:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

2 down 2 more to go...... yeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeeee....


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Free taco at tacobell on Tuesday from 2til6 cus SF homie stole a base


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

3-0 one more to go good job SF


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Go giants,can't wait to hit the championship parade


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

I ain't no Giants fan but will be getting me my free taco at Taco Bell.. and hit up the parade if they font choke


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Lets go Giants... lets sweep the world series......


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

kajumbo said:


> I ain't no Giants fan but will be getting me my free taco at Taco Bell.. and hit up the parade if they font choke


Lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

holy chit posey can HIT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lesstime said:


> holy chit pussy can HIT


:uh:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:run:damn game is close


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

come on ROMO


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

SWEEP


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

And its a sweep ladies and gents.. yeeeee


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

one crazy game


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

When is the parade


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Probably tuesday


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

That would be fucked up to see a terrorist crash a plane right into the crowd at the parade


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> That would be fucked up to see a terrorist crash a plane right into the crowd at the parade


Lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ucking e crazy foo would think of something like that lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

o just hope it don't turn out like the pride parade


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

It is Frisco so you never know lol


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> It is Frisco so you never know lol


that's very true


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow so much hatred against Frisco lol..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

city of gays


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> city of gays


Funny part is Frisco is just open about it. But the East Bay actually has a bigger gay community.... but no one bashes Oakland, Berkely, Emeryville etc....


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Frisco is the Gay capital of the world


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

kajumbo said:


> Frisco is the Gay capital of the world



hahahaha you gonna need to do some research bro... it is actually Seattle Washington!!!! I just googled it hahahaah Its **** all over the world.. As long as they don't fuck with me I could care less how they get donw in their lifestyle!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> hahahaha you gonna need to do some research bro... it is actually Seattle Washington!!!! I just googled it hahahaah Its **** all over the world.. As long as they don't fuck with me I could care less how they get donw in their lifestyle!!!!


i know some one that likes u but HE said not to tell u lol....................................

sup rolo how u been


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

kajumbo said:


> Frisco is the Gay capital of the world


Santa Rosa is in the top 20!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> i know some one that likes u but HE said not to tell u lol....................................
> 
> sup rolo how u been


hahaah fuckin Mikey!!! whats good bro?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> hahaah fuckin Mikey!!! whats good bro?


just chillin bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Lol


what up E... how was your bday homie???


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Santa Rosa is in the top 20!!!!! :roflmao:


Santa Rosa is top 20 because we have fine ass ******. Bitches fucking bitches everywhere


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

kajumbo said:


> Santa Rosa is top 20 because we have fine ass ******. Bitches fucking bitches everywhere



hahaha good come back......


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> what up E... how was your bday homie???


Sup brotha it was cool I just relaxed all day lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hows everything your way


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Sup brotha it was cool I just relaxed all day lol


right on bro.. thats the best way to celebrate....



CE 707 said:


> Hows everything your way


everything coo.. My oldest sons football team won their super bowl on Sunday but I think he dislocated his hip so he has been at the doctors all day today. Other than that everything is good. Just tryin to get ready for 2013 season... have a few secret projects in the works right now!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

kajumbo said:


> Santa Rosa is top 20 because we have fine ass ******. Bitches fucking bitches everywhere


Lmao


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> right on bro.. thats the best way to celebrate....
> 
> 
> 
> everything coo.. My oldest sons football team won their super bowl on Sunday but I think he dislocated his hip so he has been at the doctors all day today. Other than that everything is good. Just tryin to get ready for 2013 season... have a few secret projects in the works right now!


Congrats on the win I hope he gets better soon can't wait to see your new stuff commingle out 2013 I'm not going to work on anything just hit up shows do a lil traveling through Cali with the kids


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Congrats on the win I hope he gets better soon can't wait to see your new stuff commingle out 2013 I'm not going to work on anything just hit up shows do a lil traveling through Cali with the kids


Im down bro... Road trip lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Im down bro... Road trip lol


Lets do this


----------



## Boogie04 (Oct 30, 2012)

hi dad..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Boogie04 said:


> hi dad..



Hey pops...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Few new patrs coming soon!!!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cant wait to see :wow:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> cant wait to see :wow:


Me too!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what it do


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> what it do


whats good niggs


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

just trying to fig out what i need for the town car i want to get it going so i can cruse this coming summer


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

New handlebars, pedals and crown. Crown is going to get re-cut as it is way to big lol.... Big thx to my ****** LESSTIME & JUSTDEEZ!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

more new parts to come!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> New handlebars, pedals and crown. Crown is going to get re-cut as it is way to big lol.... Big thx to my ****** LESSTIME & JUSTDEEZ!!!!!!!!!



designed and cut in less than a week..........


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)


E.C. ROLO
96tein+

lesstime+

sup fellas.... :wave:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Kev you should be happy bro... Sucka Free will be done by Feb... Im on the move.... lol bout fucking time hahahahaah


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Goodmorning hope you like our work


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> Goodmorning hope you like our work


what up Tom..... everything looks good so far.. thx brudda


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Any time glad we was able to help and make them so you like them lol and thank you bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> Any time glad we was able to help and make them so you like them lol and thank you bro


just keep me posted on the other parts bro... we will go from there.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

For sure ill see what we can do asap get this build done before another world series lol j/k lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> For sure ill see what we can do asap get this build done before another world series lol j/k lol



hahah you got jokes this morning lol...... 


btw stop cutting oversized parts lmfao. do it right the first time hahahahahhahahhahahaha


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Lol it was fun and now i got a badass paper weight


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Kev you should be happy bro... Sucka Free will be done by Feb... Im on the move.... lol bout fucking time hahahahaah


About time, you only been sleepin on it a year now lol. Feb is perfect being its my birthday that month yeeeeee. Parts are lookin good


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> New handlebars, pedals and crown. Crown is going to get re-cut as it is way to big lol.... Big thx to my ****** LESSTIME & JUSTDEEZ!!!!!!!!!



Dam that a big ass crown for a lil ass bike lol, cant wait to see this finish


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

96tein said:


> About time, you only been sleepin on it a year now lol. Feb is perfect being its my birthday that month yeeeeee. Parts are lookin good


What day kev mine same month Reno trip????? With the homies???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cone_weezy said:


> Dam that a big ass crown for a lil ass bike lol, cant wait to see this finish


Thats my paper weight


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


> Dam that a big ass crown for a lil ass bike lol, cant wait to see this finish


Lol ya it is hahahah.. tom is taking care of it though.. 

What up weezy how you been bro......


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> About time, you only been sleepin on it a year now lol. Feb is perfect being its my birthday that month yeeeeee. Parts are lookin good


Hahaha coo i will bust it out on your bday my niggs...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Lol ya it is hahahah.. tom is taking care of it though..
> 
> What up weezy how you been bro......



I been good just been working and chillin getting ready for the winter time, how bout you?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


> I been good just been working and chillin getting ready for the winter time, how bout you?


same here bro.. just been working and tryin to get ready for 2013 show season..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i see you playing that vid when on display


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> i see you playing that vid when on display


lol yes sir...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Cant wait to cut next parts this week  going to be out the park


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> Cant wait to cut next parts this week  going to be out the park


:thumbsup:


----------



## ridinlow408 (Aug 10, 2012)

looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ridinlow408 said:


> looking good!:thumbsup:


thx bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

bump for SF any thing yet?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> bump for SF any thing yet?


Still waiting for the parts from you....


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok monica left tracking number in her fiends car she will be over tomorrow to drop it off that why i have not sent it to you how was you trukey day


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> Ok monica left tracking number in her fiends car she will be over tomorrow to drop it off that why i have not sent it to you how was you trukey day


It was coo bro and yours?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ok take a look at this


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> ok take a look at this
> View attachment 573046



What is it bro?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

R0L0 said:


> What is it bro?


Looks to be orange plexiglass sitting on top of something from fastenal lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Lol close no fastenal


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hate to say it but looks like I may be putting Sucka Free up for sale......


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Why text me


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

R0L0 said:


> Hate to say it but looks like I may be putting Sucka Free up for sale......


Hate to say it but No YOU'RE NOT.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

R0L0 said:


> Hate to say it but looks like I may be putting Sucka Free up for sale......


How much for the rims?


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

How much for the frame


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

you gota do wat u gota do bro bikes should never come first in life ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Let me know if you deside to sell spawn


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Let me know if you deside to sell spawn


Already sold bro. Sorry.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> you gota do wat u gota do bro bikes should never come first in life ...


Exactly.. my cars need to get finished lol.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

I want the frame!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Damn alot of interest on this bike lol. Maybe I should put it on fleebay and let you guys go crazy.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

No way whos the lucky owner


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

R0L0 said:


> Damn alot of interest on this bike lol. Maybe I should put it on fleebay and let you guys go crazy.


Shit the frame should come to a good home back where it was built.... just saying.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> No way whos the lucky owner


I was just fuckin around bro... Spawn wont go anywhere. Its tucked away in storage..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Shit the frame should come to a good home back where it was built.... just saying.


Ya ya ya ya.... like I said send me hellboy lmao... 


I will let you know brudda


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> I was just fuckin around bro... Spawn wont go anywhere. Its tucked away in storage..


Good to hear bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Good to hear bro


How is everything with you bro?


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

I like dat frame howmuch for it if it goes on sale


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

David831 said:


> I like dat frame howmuch for it if it goes on sale


It's a true 1965 Schwinn frame. I think that was the date on it before it was takin from 20" to 12" if it sells it better not get filled in or modified LOL it's already a radical and nit cheap


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Really it just like building a frame from factory all u did was cut it up and made it smaller lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> Really it just like building a frame from factory all u did was cut it up and made it smaller lol


Lmao


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Sup rolo how the fam


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lesstime said:


> Sup rolo how the fam


All is good bro. How is everything with you?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> How is everything with you bro?


Everythings good bro same old thing how about you bro


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> Really it just like building a frame from factory all u did was cut it up and made it smaller lol


Yup it's that easy anyone can do it......lmfao


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

96tein said:


> It's a true 1965 Schwinn frame. I think that was the date on it before it was takin from 20" to 12" if it sells it better not get filled in or modified LOL it's already a radical and nit cheap


Its nice frame n ilike it lets see if he wants to sale it


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

David831 said:


> Its nice frame n ilike it lets see if he wants to sale it


Its for sale for the right price.. like Kevin said its not cheap.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Everythings good bro same old thing how about you bro


Just tryin to get one of these cars ready for this year... bikes gotta be put on hold.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> Really it just like building a frame from factory all u did was cut it up and made it smaller lol


I really hope that's a joke, that bike was harder to make than 51/50


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

R0L0 said:


> Its for sale for the right price.. like Kevin said its not cheap.


Let me knw wats the price ur expecting


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

I would say bout $400-$500


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

kajumbo said:


> I would say bout $400-$500


Higest offer on frame is 625.00 but I think ima just keep it.


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

R0L0 said:


> Higest offer on frame is 625.00 but I think ima just keep it.


On spawn..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> On spawn..


No. On this 12 inch frame


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> On spawn..


Lol


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> On spawn..


I was like homie got 800..


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Lol


The last time i lookt at thise topic they wer talking about it so i thougth they wer still talking about it..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> I was like homie got 800..


hahaha na homie... Spawn belongs to my oldest son, I cant sell it. If and when he decides to sell it, it will be up to him lol..


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

R0L0 said:


> hahaha na homie... Spawn belongs to my oldest son, I cant sell it. If and when he decides to sell it, it will be up to him lol..


Forsure..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

For sale.... complete or parted out pm me if interested thx!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

R0L0 said:


> For sale.... complete or parted out pm me if interested thx!


Smh...

Really hope whoever gets the frame does not fuck it up by weldong god damn tanks on it and filling in the fact that it was built to schwinn spec. A true 12" schwinn stingray.
But its only hopes they will kill the frame. LoL


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

IMA BUY IT AND MAKE IT A SEMI


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> IMA BUY IT AND MAKE IT A SEMI


You probably would too lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> You probably would too lol


lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> lol


shipped the fame out to you this morning bro  have fun with it


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> shipped the fame out to you this morning bro  have fun with it


i will ill send u pics when its done


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> i will ill send u pics when its done


right on brudda:roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> i will ill send u pics when its done


is it going back to Markevs?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> is it going back to Markevs?


No its going to haza lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> No its going to haza lol


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

R0L0 said:


> is it going back to Markevs?


 Nope because markevs has four big projects being built so money is tied up lol wish this one could come back home. Bad fucking bike


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Nope because markevs has four big projects being built so money is tied up lol wish this one could come back home. Bad fucking bike


oh damn..... you made another 12 fame like mines!!!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

R0L0 said:


> oh damn..... you made another 12 fame like mines!!!


That is yours lol all four of those pictured were being built same time. Thats 
Spongebob
Lil tigress
CreamCyclye
Sucka Free

Just showing its roots lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> i will ill send u pics when its done


You really got it mike?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> You really got it mike?


Na I still have it.. we were just joking lol...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------

